# [Appraisal] NVIDIA Tesla M1060 GPGPU



## Deeeebs

I have two NVIDIA tesla cards with passivly cooled heatsinks on them. Whats the going price for these little monsters?

http://www.amazon.com/nVidia-M1060-Processing-690-20607-0201-000-600-20607-0201-200/dp/B005P28WR6


----------



## StormX2

wo, I only ever heard a little bout these beasts

Sicne these Cards act independantly, can they be used to fold exclusively ?


----------



## RussianJ

I would try for $800. Once again, you place some of the hardest hardware to appraise here.

As you know, tesla is a very, very specific market.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Depends how long has been used, but yeah I think 750-850 for that monster card. We have M2090 and M2075 in the lab too


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Sicne these Cards act independantly, can they be used to fold exclusively ?


free bump but,

ive gooogled around abit cant understand what you mean.

it still has a pciexpress slot. ? how can it be run independent from
?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> wo, I only ever heard a little bout these beasts
> Sicne these Cards act independantly, *can they be used to fold exclusively* ?


Yup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> I would try for $800. Once again, *you place some of the hardest hardware to appraise here.*
> As you know, tesla is a very, very specific market.


 where else am I supposed to go? lol Now answer my other thread!


----------



## Arslay

Can you try folding on it? If you get some solid numbers and they are good I am sure that a folder would pay well for it.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arslay*
> 
> Can you try folding on it? If you get some solid numbers and they are good I am sure that a folder would pay well for it.


willing to buy me an after market cooler to put on it?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*
> 
> willing to buy me an after market cooler to put on it?


do any even exist?


----------



## faMine

I bet an accelero extreme would fit


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> do any even exist?


http://www.padovatech.com/solutions/hpc/nvidia-gpu/tesla-cards/


----------



## StormX2

thats what most of the teslas look like.

But what I meant about Exclusively running FOlding

is that this is not a GPU with Video Output,

So in theory, this unit could handle Folding Independantly, and you woul dbe able to do whatever else you wante don the PC, like play a game, surf the web etc, because its being run off the tesla, not the CPU or GPU,

Am I correct in my thought here?

This would be awesome for a serious Folder who doesnt want a seperate dedicated machine lol


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> thats what most of the teslas look like.
> 
> But what I meant about Exclusively running FOlding
> 
> is that this is not a GPU with Video Output,
> 
> So in theory, this unit could handle Folding Independantly, and you woul dbe able to do whatever else you wante don the PC, like play a game, surf the web etc, because its being run off the tesla, not the CPU or GPU,
> 
> Am I correct in my thought here?
> 
> This would be awesome for a serious Folder who doesnt want a seperate dedicated machine lol


M models are all using passive heat sink and most of them doesn't have video output.

I did a experiment here in the lab with M2075 and tried running 3D benchmarks, but the program
complained that i don't have enough memory on my video card. This shows that the 3d program isn't
design to run on these computing cards and I know not enough memory referring to onboard
64MB video of the server.

As far as I know folding with GPU's doesn't get any bonus.

hth


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> thats what most of the teslas look like.
> But what I meant about Exclusively running FOlding
> is that this is not a GPU with Video Output,
> So in theory, this unit could handle Folding Independantly, and you woul dbe able to do whatever else you wante don the PC, like play a game, surf the web etc, because its being run off the tesla, not the CPU or GPU,
> Am I correct in my thought here?
> This would be awesome for a serious Folder who doesnt want a seperate dedicated machine lol


Yes you are correct. These are computational GPGPUs. They sit there and crunch data for like see where to go drill oil and computing large 3D rendering of the earths layers...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_computing_solutions.html


----------



## kidcrash

I have a tesla C1060 that i'm looking to sell. i've had it since January, and since then, its done enough folding to put me in the top 3% of all folders. and thats only having the card folding while I use the rest of my rig for regular stuff. My C1060 easily out performs my gtx 570 by around 5 fold when it comes to how fast it finishes a set, and the C1060 is able to do bigger sets then my gtx 570, which means each set is worth more points.


----------



## King Who Dat

you thread hijacking necro ?


----------



## kidcrash

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110864217440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcrash*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110864217440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


wow $400 now when it was like $1000+ back then when we were still using C1060s back in 09.

I still have the pics running nbody simulation in my gallery


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidcrash*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110864217440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Just giving you a hard time.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidcrash

Ya, I actually had some competition selling that c1060 card, there was some other guy selling his for like $250.
I had to wait till he got his sold, which took like, 2 months.


----------

